
Humble Bundle Python by Packt Books - alok-g
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/python-by-packt-book-bundle
======
jimnotgym
1) Any gems in here, my experience with Packt it that they can be variable in
quality?

2) How well do the ebooks display code? Some of Packt's free ones have been
horrible on my Kindle

